# IRS guidelines Irs.gov/businesses/small-businesses-self-employed/sharing-economy-tax-center



## EL_LEQUE (May 12, 2017)

UBER may not want to do it so drivers don't realized the very low earning or loses per hour or per mile and:

_*RATES NEEDS TO BE:
$3 base, $1/mile and $0.5/min
NO LESS THAN MINIMUM WAGE
*_
*Earnings of UBER are too high; and prices to riders are too low .... drivers are loosing. *

FOLLOWING IS WHAT EARNINGS SHOULD LOOK LIKE For a tipical* 5 miles*.

POOL FARE-----------------$15.00
- base fare:-----------------*$3*.*00*
- 5 mi x *$1 mi* = ------------$5.0
- 15 min x *$0.5mi*= --------$7.00
*UBER FEE 30%(WOW)-----$4.45*
TOTAL EARNINGS ---------$11.65

MINUS
Social & Medicare 15%-----$2.25
Car, gas, maint, Insur $0.5/mile--$2.50

TOTAL TAKE HOME ---------$6.90
Median tax bracket 20%-- ---$1.38
Total earning per ride of (15 min 5 mile): $5.52

If you get tipical two 15 minutes ride per hour, you AND YOUR CAR would be making free $11.04 per hour ($11.04 x 40 hours x 50 weeks = $22.000 free per year).... but in a dream world you may take 3 x 15 min ride to achieve $33.000 free a year...... even you superman work the *10* *hours* max for a driver to stay awake....6 days a week you may reach $34.444 free per year ($11.04 x 10hours x 6 days x 50 weeks)
*Are you nuts working 10 hours a day x 6 days a week for $34.444 and trashing your $33.000 car ?*

*mile = $1.1 *THAT IS ABOUT A TAXI RATE. 
WHY SHOULD UBER DRIVERS GIVE BETTER CARS, BETTER SERVICE FOR LESS THAN THE MARKET FAIR TYPICAL PRICE ALTERNATIVE...
OR AT LEAST THE SAME OR 10% LOWER TO GET MARKET SHARE. 

TYPICAL RIDE For 30 miles (miami- ft Lauderdale)
POOL FARE-----------------$29.45
- base fare:------- ----------$0.95
- 30mi x $0.75mi = ---------$22.5
- 60min $0.1 (*wow*)---------$6.00
UBER FEE 30%--------------$8.83
TOT EARNINGS -(*really*?)---$20.62

UBER adds $1.9 for booking fee and $4? For airport fee in addition to the commission of $6.00? *TOTAL $15.63*

MINUS
Median Social & Medicare 15%---$3.10
Car, gas, maint, Insur $0.5/mile--$15.00

TOTAL TAKE HOME ----------$2.52
Median tax bracket 20%-------$0.52
*Tot earning/h or 30 mile-------$2.00*
ARE YOU LOOSING? looser ?

You may think you are SMART because you are not considering taxes;
*
APPARENTLY *:
Payment from UBER -------$20.62
Tax = Social = Medicare = --$0.00
Car ($0.33/mile (*NO WAY*) -$10.00
*Apparent* earning for 1-h or 30miles $10.62

*ARE YOU WORKING FOR apparent (not true at all) $10.00/h= $400/week, =$20.000 a year ??????
40 hours a week, 50 weeks a year. *

*What about a real $2.00/h = $80/week =4.160 year ????*

I CHALLENGE YOU TO PRESENT YOUR NUMBERS AFTER REVIEWED BY YOUR ACCOUNTANT. How much per hour, or per week are you making?

Isn't better to work for minimum wage without using your car, and risking you to accidents driving 1000% (10 times) what a tipical commuter? Wait till your insurance company finish calculating your new PREMIUMS x 10

------------------------------------
SHOULD EARNINGS LOOK LIKE follows in a *low paying job* for 1 hour, 30 miles (miami- ft Lauderdale)
NEW FARE-----------------$63.00
- base fare:------------------$*3.00*
- 30mi x *$1 mi* = ------------$30.00
- 60 min x *$0.5mi*= --------$30.00
*UBER FEE 30%---(WOW)---$18.90*
TOTAL EARNINGS -----------$44.10

MINUS
Social & Medicare 15%------$9.45
Car, gas, maint, Insur $0.5/mi---$15.00

TOTAL TAKE HOME ----------$19.65
Median tax bracket 20%-------$3.30
Tot earning/h or 30mi---------$16.35
($32.700 per year with nonaccidents $16.35 x 40 hours x 50 weeks).

UBER $18.9 + Booking fee $1.9 + Airport fee +$4 = $24.8

*UBER $24.8 v. DRIVER $16.35 ????? *

RIDER $68.9 so government is what $27.75????

*1 mile = $0.55 *THAT IS ABOUT IRS acceptable deduction per mile, meaning you earn similar to the value of your car, driving it 60.000 miles per year ( trashing the car for $33.000/year) - compare this calculations yourself with te value of the rental cars provided by UBER and you will se how good is the calculation-do they charge you $0.55 per mile? Or how much per hour?

WHY SHOULD UBER DRIVERS GIVE BETTER CARS, BETTER SERVICE FOR LESS THAN THE FAIR MARKET PRICE ALTERNATIVE OR AT LEAST THE SAME OR 10% LOWER TO GET MARKET SHARE.

*Earnings of UBER are too high; and prices to riders are too low .... drivers are loosing.*


----------

